# Rep Limits - Increased



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Following on from member feedback, I have now increased all of the Like/Rep limits.

It used to be that you could only 'Like' 10 posts within a 24 hour period, the new limits are as follows:

*NEWBIES 10
BRONZE 15
SILVER 20
GOLD 25
PLATINUM 30
MODS 35*


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

That's rubbish as my material only appeals to newbies


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Didn't come on the forum for around 8 weeks, & all my existing Rep points have gone!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Didn't come on the forum for around 8 weeks, & all my existing Rep points have gone!


and a junior member ...


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Didn't come on the forum for around 8 weeks, & all my existing Rep points have gone!


I thought everything got carried over??? @Lorian

I am glad about the likes changing though 10 was mad!!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ellisrimmer said:


> That's rubbish as my material only appeals to newbies


Most newbies tend not to use likes anyway. I post quite a lot to help beginners with diet and training and mostly I'll get thanked in posts rather than with likes.

I'm not personally bothered about this at all, but for new members who might be I'll mention that since it is now much harder to accrue likes it means people joining now will essentially never reach the millions of reps that some people gained under the old system.


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Most newbies tend not to use likes anyway. I post quite a lot to help beginners with diet and training and mostly I'll get thanked in posts rather than with likes.
> 
> I'm not personally bothered about this at all, but for new members who might be I'll mention that since it is now much harder to accrue likes it means people joining now will essentially never reach the millions of reps that some people gained under the old system.


Is it now like 1 like = 1 rep point or something?

The old way used to be a bit like BB.com like system didn't it???


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MODS 30 Likes in 24hrs? I reckon 30.days would be a more optimistic expectation..


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Is it now like 1 like = 1 rep point or something?


Yes.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Archaic said:


> MODS 30 Likes in 24hrs? I reckon 30.days would be a more optimistic expectation..


Mods need more of everything otherwise they revolt... :lol:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

latblaster said:


> Didn't come on the forum for around 8 weeks, & all my existing Rep points have gone!


Fixed! Although yours is calculated on the new system so will probably be lower than you were thinking.
Don't worry through, *everyone's* will be being recounted soon...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Fixed! Although yours is calculated on the new system so will probably be lower than you were thinking.Don't worry through, *everyone's* will be being recounted soon...


 :huh: ???


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


> Most newbies tend not to use likes anyway. I post quite a lot to help beginners with diet and training and mostly I'll get thanked in posts rather than with likes.
> 
> I'm not personally bothered about this at all, but for new members who might be I'll mention that since it is now much harder to accrue likes it means people joining now will essentially never reach the millions of reps that some people gained under the old system.


I still love ya mate :wub:

Srs though you give some great advice, should be recognised more !


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Wiping everybody's status? This is the perfect way to p1ss long-time loyal members off mate, you got balls doing it after the way things been around here with the upgrade etc. There is going to be storm ahead


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Verno said:


> :huh: ???


Currently some people have really high scores imported from the old site (like you).
Some people have much lower scores calculated purely since the board was upgraded (like me).
The only way of making it fair is to recalculate everyone's so that we are all on the same system.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Currently some people have really high scores imported from the old site (like you).Some people have much lower scores calculated purely since the board was upgraded (like me).
> The only way of making it fair is to recalculate everyone's so that we are all on the same system.


So we lose our reputation? Or at the very least some of it?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Archaic said:


> Wiping everybody's status? This is the perfect way to p1ss long-time loyal members off mate, you got balls doing it after the way things been around here with the upgrade etc. There is going to be storm ahead


Technically it wont be wiped. it'll just be calculated differently. At the moment it doesn't make sense to have some users with with 50,000+ points whereas other long-standing member that have contributed stacks only have a few hundred.

I'm used to storms, but I'll still probably run a big competition first so that everyone is in a good mood... :thumb


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Fixed! Although yours is calculated on the new system so will probably be lower than you were thinking.Don't worry through, **everyone's* will be being recounted soon...*


For the love of God don't do it


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Technically it wont be wiped. it'll just be calculated differently. At the moment it doesn't make sense to have some users with with 50,000+ points whereas other long-standing member that have contributed stacks only have a few hundred.
> 
> I'm used to storms, but I'll still probably run a big competition first so that everyone is in a good mood...


Lorian as yet I don't know the ins and outs of this so if I've got this arse about face then I apologise in advance.

If I only have 1000 likes then I only have 1000 likes, however they are my reps either for giving recognised advice or being a general t!t. If I joined up after the change then I would accept that I can only accrue 1rep per like just as I have accepted that now as it's the way the new format works.

*If* reps are going to drop by a considerable amount I would have to ask why? I can see the reasoning you've given but to me it doesn't really make sense. Have long standing members been complaining that they only have a few hundred? I could complain I don't have a few million but it is what it is.

A lot of us have been very supportive since the change and again unless I'm very much mistaken it appears that you are intentionally trying to piss people off?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Verno said:


> Lorian as yet I don't know the ins and outs of this so if I've got this arse about face then I apologise in advance.
> 
> If I only have 1000 likes then I only have 1000 likes, however they are my reps either for giving recognised advice or being a general t!t. If I joined up after the change then I would accept that I can only accrue 1rep per like just as I have accepted that now as it's the way the new format works.
> 
> ...


Happy to say you have it slightly wrong, my fault for not explaining clearly.

Can't do a detailed post now as out and about.

Will update tomorrow to ensure everyone is on side before making any changes.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Happy to say you have it slightly wrong, my fault for not explaining clearly.
> 
> Can't do a detailed post now as out and about.
> 
> Will update tomorrow to ensure everyone is on side before making any changes.


Fair enough then. We shall see what tomorrow brings


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Verno said:


> *Fair enough then. We shall see what tomorrow brings *


he will take the fckin lot of us mate just like my 2 x wifes


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

vetran said:


> he will take the fckin lot of us mate just like my 2 x wifes


Bloody hope not vet!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Verno said:


> Fair enough then. We shall see what tomorrow brings





vetran said:


> he will take the fckin lot of us mate just like my 2 x wifes





Verno said:


> Bloody hope not vet!


I need to backtrack on this a bit as I've discovered I can't actually do what I wanted to do.
Just to clarify one thing - I fully agree that long-standing members should have some from of visual recognition for thanks/likes/reps that they've accrued of the years.
What I'm not sure of yet is how we can preserve that on the new board without splitting the forum into a two-tier community.

I'm looking into options, but I promise I wont change anything without discussing it first.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian said:


> I need to backtrack on this a bit as I've discovered I can't actually do what I wanted to do.
> Just to clarify one thing - I fully agree that long-standing members should have some from of visual recognition for thanks/likes/reps that they've accrued of the years.
> What I'm not sure of yet is how we can preserve that on the new board without splitting the forum into a two-tier community.
> 
> I'm looking into options, but I promise I wont change anything without discussing it first.


The board doesn't appear to be a two tier community atm Lorian. Or is that something that would happen in future changes if not amended?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice one


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Verno said:


> The board doesn't appear to be a two tier community atm Lorian. Or is that something that would happen in future changes if not amended?


It's regarding the future. We could have someone amazing join up today, post fantastic helpful content every day for the next 10 years and still be nowhere near the current reputation scores of people like yourself.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian said:


> It's regarding the future. We could have someone amazing join up today, post fantastic helpful content every day for the next 10 years and still be nowhere near the current reputation scores of people like yourself.


Surely if you join today then you accept the current system regardless? If I joined today then I would just have to accept the fact that 1like = 1rep again regardless of how helpful or good my content is?

Just appears a bit silly to penalise others in the hope of not upsetting a new member, Who in theory would have no idea about the old system.

I'm at a loss what to suggest really. Maybe a monthly comp of extra reps awarded to best poster judged by admin/mods or the general board?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

It's academic atm I suppose anyway until you've worked out what you can do with the software.

Btw I'm not try to have a pop Lorian or be difficult just voicing my concerns


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Verno said:


> Surely if you join today then you accept the current system regardless? If I joined today then I would just have to accept the fact that 1like = 1rep again regardless of how helpful or good my content is?
> 
> Just appears a bit silly to penalise others in the hope of not upsetting a new member, Who in theory would have no idea about the old system.
> 
> I'm at a loss what to suggest really. Maybe a monthly comp of extra reps awarded to best poster judged by admin/mods or the general board?





Verno said:


> It's academic atm I suppose anyway until you've worked out what you can do with the software.
> 
> Btw I'm not try to have a pop Lorian or be difficult just voicing my concerns


How would you feel if you joined today, spent hours contributing for years and years but only end up with a Rep score that's in the thousands whereas loads of members have scores up into the hundreds of thousands?

I understand what you're saying, but the reality is that people joining today won't "accept the current system regardless" in the same way that existing members wont accept losing previous scores.

It also makes the system somewhat pointless as you cannot compare scores between members because they are being calculated from different things.
You and I both have a similar amount of posts, both have been here for many years. Yet you have a Rep score of 584,575 and I have a score of 255. See the issue?

I agree and accept that people need to retain some indication of already-earned reputation. The challenge at present is finding a way to do that so that the score is fair and actually means something when compared to other users.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lorian said:


> How would you feel if you joined today, spent hours contributing for years and years but only end up with a Rep score that's in the thousands whereas loads of members have scores up into the hundreds of thousands?
> 
> I understand what you're saying, but the reality is that people joining today won't "_accept the current system regardless_" in the same way that existing members wont accept losing previous scores.
> 
> ...


Just zero everyone and start again


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> Just zero everyone and start again


fvck that, just have 2 counters, one for the points earned before (that wont increase anymore) and one beneath for points since the change, that way we get to keep the old points as like vetrans of the old site


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

‌@Lorian create a veterans badge maybe with our previous rep count from the old site on it, just a suggestion pal.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian said:


> How would you feel if you joined today, spent hours contributing for years and years but only end up with a Rep score that's in the thousands whereas loads of members have scores up into the hundreds of thousands?
> 
> I understand what you're saying, but the reality is that people joining today won't "accept the current system regardless" in the same way that existing members wont accept losing previous scores.
> 
> ...


How would I feel? In all honesty, I would perhaps think I'd like mine as high as that but if I wanted to be part of the site, then I would have to accept it.

Are you not able to tweak your count as you did with Katy's? Or was that post count?

i can see the challenge your facing but trust you'll come up with a suitable solution.

In fact @BettySwallocks idea of a veterans badge is a great idea. Can it be implemented?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I agree with Lorian that something needs to be done to allow people who join now to be able to reach similar rep point levels to older members, given enough time. If this is possible, making it 1 like = 100 rep points (or whatever is sensible) would be one way to do this.

I don't personally care in the slightest how many points I have, but plenty of new members WILL.


----------

